# NFTS 2022 Applicants anyone???



## Zyuyin (Jan 19, 2021)

Can you apply to more than one major at a time? Has anyone tried doing that? If so, how did it go?

Plz answer me😭😭


----------



## kbills (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi there, you mean two different courses? It is of my understanding that they don't like that. It's not the done thing in the film industry to apply to 2 different roles and as such not seen as good practice I think. 

Best, k


----------



## Nathalie Granger (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey guys! I wanna apply to an MA in Directing Fiction. Do you know anything about scholarships for internationals? In their website they say there are many possibilities for domestic and that international could try to find private scholarships. But do you know anything about it? How faisable is it really? Thanks!


----------



## Umie13 (Mar 31, 2021)

Nathalie Granger said:


> Hey guys! I wanna apply to an MA in Directing Fiction. Do you know anything about scholarships for internationals? In their website they say there are many possibilities for domestic and that international could try to find private scholarships. But do you know anything about it? How faisable is it really? Thanks!


Hi Nathalie, I attended the virtual open day that was just on the Monday that past. I remember there being a scholarship to compete against U.S. institutions. Obviously you would have to be a U.S. based candidate.


----------



## Umie13 (Mar 31, 2021)

I


piupiuwei said:


> Can you apply to more than one major at a time? Has anyone tried doing that? If so, how did it go?
> 
> Plz answer me😭😭


I believe that you can...as long as you're able to complete the supplemental materials specific to that application as well as tailoring your experiences specific to those fields. I'll be applying for the MA in Screenwriting course so it's pretty much just a writing sample for my part. However for programmes such as Producing, Directing and Editing, you may have to submit a short film/reel of some kind to showcase your work/abilities!


----------



## Nathalie Granger (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you a lot, Umie. I also attended the open day and I think it is really difficult for us (I'm Latin America) to have any scholarships for the NFTS. Unfortunatly. But at least, I'm happy they gave us the opportunity to have this glimpse of reality before trying to apply. But I wish you all good luck. It seems to be an amazing school! One of the kind, really.


----------



## MatOzu (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey guys, I was planning on apllying for NFTS also but I didn't attend this virtual day, unfortunately. There's one thing I didn't get.
"
*Home Fees:  £14,800 per year 

International Fees (including EU nationals): £24,900 per year "*
So this means anyone who isn't British pays 24,900 per year? There's absolutely no way for anyone else (Im also from Latin America) to pay the home fees?
Thanks!


----------



## Nathalie Granger (Apr 1, 2021)

MatOzu said:


> Hey guys, I was planning on apllying for NFTS also but I didn't attend this virtual day, unfortunately. There's one thing I didn't get.
> "
> *Home Fees:  £14,800 per year
> 
> ...


hey! yeah, it's really difficult, actually. Apparently, some EU nationals who are already established in UK for more than 2 years (if I'm not mistaken) can apply for home fees consideration. For domestic they have a great amount of scholarships, but none full ride. For EU, Asian and USA people, they have some options. All the rest, they invite us to look for scholarships in our own countries.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

We're interviewing NFTS admissions next week if you have any questions for them. 






						Input needed - What questions do you have for the National School of Film and Television (NFTS) Admissions department?
					

Big announcement: on Monday, January 17, FilmSchool.org will interview the National School of Film and Television, one of the United Kingdom's premiere film schools! For an idea of what this interview series has to offer, take a look at our interview with the American Film Institute (AFI)...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Luciana (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi guys. I am wondering if someone apply this year for Producing?


----------

